# Hero System forum prefix Icon update request



## Hyper-Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Could the Hero System Forum Prefix Icon be updated to the color scheme of their 6th edition line instead of the 5th edition one?

current 6th edition jpeg example: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




current 6th edition png example: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5th edition example used now:


----------



## Hyper-Man (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Hyper-Man (Feb 5, 2014)

Is this the wrong place to make this request?


----------



## Hyper-Man (Feb 6, 2014)

Please see updated thread title and request.

Here is another image example:


----------

